# US Spec TT-RS Dyno - Stage 2 United Motorsports 93 and 104 Octane



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

I did 3 runs on an all wheel Dynoject on 93 octane. Very consistent pulls. I still have stock air box and catback. I'm only running 034 downpipe and catless mids. I had a couple minutes of cool down between runs. I was getting cluster misfires in cylinders 2 & 3 at 6500rpm which is odd since I don't experience these misfires when doing pulls on the street. Nevertheless, I'm very happy with the results. 

I'll be dynoing on 104 octane next Saturday and will update this thread with the results.

379 awhp 422 awtq (384ps 572nm)

*Here's a graph of 3 pulls with standard correction. *




*Video of one of the runs. Ignore the AFR as the gauge wasn't reading correctly.*


----------



## TraderGuy (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for posting this. Might want to post in the MKII section.


----------



## steelcurtain (Mar 26, 2008)

TraderGuy said:


> Thanks for posting this. Might want to post in the MKII section.


My mistake. Must have clicked the wrong link. Thanks for the heads up! 

Moderators - Please delete this thread.


----------

